# Meet Oliver



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Introducing Oliver (Arcane sTeal'N Blue's Thunder) to the forum. 

He is 8 weeks old. 

Oliver loves the snow. Today, we took an opportunity to take a few pictures of him while he was taking his relief break outside. He has been with us for three days and he has been an absolute joy!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to forum


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Oliver is a gorgeous little fluff ball. Take lots of pictures. They don't stay that size for more than a few seconds. Be sure to share them here on GRF.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh my what a cutie!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Love the picture of Ollie (post perfect!) and am so happy that you joined - I love seeing Arcane's puppies!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh man!! What a cutie Pie!!!! Please share your photos! And welcome to the forum! Lots of wonderful people here with a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

He's perfect!!!!! And we all love those Arcane pups! Welcome Oliver!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Oliver is adorable! The pictures looks like a Christmas card. He is very cute!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Welcome Oliver! U are an absolute cutie patutie! A squeezable ball of fluff! :


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw Welcome Oliver! Joey and I have been watching your arrival from the start


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, adorable, almost edible, he looks as if hes been here before with that expression on his face, all knowing yet so much to learn. Congratulations and welcome.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Oliver is just adorable, which comes as no surprise seeing as he's an Arcane pup!!  

Congrats!!! Keep those pics coming please!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh my! Look at all that fluff! He's absolutely gorgeous. Love the name, too.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, Oliver is so adorable and cuddly. Congratulations! Love him all his life and remember that you're the center of his universe.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you for everyone's kind words. We would like to have responded to many of the posts but we are quite limited for time presently. 

Oliver favorite nap area has become the boot rack at the back door.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

LOL! I love that last picture! Which colour pup was he in the litter? We have lime girl from the TURN litter (3 litters ago now?). He is seriously cute. We look forward to watching him grow up on the forum!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hellooooo Oliver. Welcome here. We have been waiting for you!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, he's adorable, so beautiful. Welcome little Oliver. We LOVE those Arcane puppers. I, too, am interested in what his baby collar color was.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

So cuuuuuute!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's so adorable, I wouldn't know what to do with myself if he was in my househould. 

Congratulations!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Thank you for everyone's kind words. We would like to have responded to many of the posts but we are quite limited for time presently.
> 
> Oliver favorite nap area has become the boot rack at the back door.


that photo is just a calendar shot!!!!!!!!!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> OMG, he's adorable, so beautiful. Welcome little Oliver. We LOVE those Arcane puppers. I, too, am interested in what his baby collar color was.


 :jamming: *BLACK BOY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for asking betty. I was wondering that too. He was one of my favs.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Looking forward to hearing and seeing more of Oliver!!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. Oliver is a doll.


----------

